# Zum Thema Amoklauf



## DefenderX (18. September 2009)

Hiho Buffed-Team ich finde es nicht richtig von euch jeden Thread zum Thema  eines Aktuellen Amoklaufes zu Spreen  denn  was da passiert  ist zwar immer das gleiche eben Schüler rastet aus und metzelt  seine mitschüler inklusive der leherer  dennoch ist jeder Fall speziell. So wie eben jeder mensch  einzigartig ist.

Es wäre darum nett wenn ihr eure Leser nicht zwingen würdet bewusst alte Themen zu dem Thema wieder auszugraben sonder eben jenes  geschen was eben aktuell ist und das ist nun mal der Amoklauf von  Ansbach und net der von Emsdetten oder wie das Kaff heisst.

Auch klat das sich die meinungen wiederholen werden zum teil  aber trot das es wieder ein Amoklauf war ist es ne andere Gegend , ne Andere Schule , der Täter ist ein anderer und die Schüler auch.l

Ergo sollte zumindest ein Thread zum aktuellen Thema nicht gesperrt werden und die User net gezwungen werden  wieder Threats zu Emsdetten und Co auzugraben.

Das macht kein gutes Bild für euch eher das gegenteil. Sicher mich neft es auch immer wieder das Thema zu lesen und das es dies moder das Computerspiel schuld sein muss aber dadurch das ihr  gerade zu diesem Thema die Threads blockiert und auf ältere geschehnisse ähnlichen Kalibers zwingt macht ihr das auch nicht besser.

Gruß
DefenderX

PS: und dieses Thema ist nun mal aktuell und nicht der letzte oder vorletze amoklauf...


----------



## 11Raiden (18. September 2009)

Konzentriere Dich auf positive Sache, es ist in der Zukunft besser für Dich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DefenderX (18. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und wiedermal zu blöd auch nur das richtige Forum zu treffen ...




Boah wie gemein... aber was ist nu wieder gemeint mit "Und wiedermal zu blöd auch nur das richtige Forum zu treffen ... " gemeint ???
Aber was sagt ihr sonst dazu. würde nur mal gerne euch Buffis dazu lesen denn ich habe nun mal das gefühl das ihr das Theme nunmal sehr gerne  auf die lange Bank und noch weiter schieben würdet, aber dennoch wird es euch eines Tages einholen und dann mangels gegenweht und einsatz eher schaden...

Und ich denke die Ängste und sorgen  der vielen User zumindest vordergründig wie es scheint zu übergehen kann doch net wirklich eure Politik sein.

Edith:



11Raiden schrieb:


> Konzentriere Dich auf positive Sache, es ist in der Zukunft besser für Dich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das befürchte ich nicht denn gerade solche Themen sind wichtig. Schliesslich wird dank unseren Politikern ja jeder Amokläufer in einen Topf geschmissen dann umgerührt und dann Pauschale ausagen getroffen, in dem Fall das alle Online-RPG-ler und Shooter Spieler potentielle Amokläufer sind. Dann gibt es Verbote nach denen jene Käufer und spiele potentiele Amokläufer,Terroristen oder Staatsfeinde sind was kommt als nächstes ? Ich sage nur zum einen wehret den Anfängen und hütet euch zu pauschalisieren...

Das einzig gemeinsame daran ist zumindest derzeitig das der Täter  sich jeder perpektive enzogen zu sein fühlte wie es scheint und das unschuldige  zu seinen Opfern zählten genauso wie das es zumindest vordergründig unvorhergesehen kam das dieser ausrastete. letztlich wird wohl rauskommen das auch dieser dies geplant hat.Was war bei ihm der auslöser und in welchen familären verhältnissen lebte er. Wie waren seine perspektiven von Personen seiner umgebung aus gesehen. Nahm er medikamente usw.

letztlich habe ich das gefühl das das geschehene von dem Moderatoren verdränt werden soll oder gar von der ganzen Redaktion ?

Ich hoffe sehr das ein Thread zum aktuellen Geschehen überleben wird indem eine Sinnvolle diskussion möglich ist ohne auf vorherige Geschehen zurückzugreifen selbst wenn dieser Thread geschlossen wird.

Für mich ist es eben wichtig denn ich sehe nicht nur das was geschehen ist ich versuche auch zu verstehen warum und wohin das führt. Dazu gehören natürlich auch die Reaktionen dieser Redaktion die ich auch verstehen will. Wäre nett wenn man mal was konkretes bekommt und nicht immer wie bei den Politikern abgespeist wird mit der Masche viel zu sagen und dann dazu doch nix zu sagen.

Wie gesagt ne sperrung des Threats ansich wäre traurig ist aber nebensächlich für mich wenn ich wenigstens nachvollzien kann...

Edith2: hier mal ein Zitat eines Webnews-Users die uns zeigt wohin die richtung geht und weshalb es mir so wichtig ist...

"Schützt unsere Kinder besser!

Verbot von Killerspielen, gewaltverherrlichender Filme und Texte, Schaffung von Perspektiven wie z.B. Aussicht auf Arbeit, Lehrstelle, Vermittlung von Werten, es gibt viel zu tun, warten wir nicht ab!"

keine Worte zu denn wirklichen Gründen es ist noch nich mal bekannt was diese Person gespielt, gehört oder sonst wie konsumiert hat es wird von einem Büger nur das Populistische gesabbel unserer Politiker  nachgebabbelt ohne übder zusammenhänge nachzudenken und eben jene Klientel ist im wachsen begriffen das einem Angst und Bange wird.

Das dies früher oder später auf alle anderen Spieler und  auch Konsumenten von Computerspiele-Zeitschriften zurückschlagen wird sollte allen klar sein die folgen auch...


----------



## Stancer (18. September 2009)

Naja es ist für eine Diskussion eh noch zu früh. Was wollt ihr hier nun diskutieren ? Nichts. Man kann nur spekulieren.

Der Vorteil diesmal ist das der Täter überlebt hat und es nun 2 Möglichkeiten gibt bzw. 3 :

A : Es stellt sich heraus, das die deutsche Familienpolitik totaler Müll ist und schuld an der Geschichte hat

B : So blöd es klingt sagt der Täter er ist ein Roxxor-Schurke und wollte alles wegownen ----> Killerspielverbot

C : Es stellt sich zwar raus das die Aussagen des Täters auf A deuten aber die Regierung/Medien lenken das ganze gewollt in Richtung B.

Aber es sind alles nur spekulationen. Wartet doch einfach 2 Wochen ab, bis erste Ergebnisse präsentiert werden !


----------



## 11Raiden (18. September 2009)

@DefenderX:

Wenn ein Mod wach ist, ist der Thread schneller zu, als Du Pi sagen kannst. ^^

Die haben hier was gegen solche Threads.
Meine Meinung.


----------



## shadow24 (18. September 2009)

DefenderX schrieb:


> Aber was sagt ihr sonst dazu.


das thema wurde schon zu oft zerkaut, nicht nur hier bei buffed....
ich setz jetzt nur ein Lied hier rein um zu zeigen was für Leute jetzt gebraucht werden.die werden in dem Lied auch gerufen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ch1ZbjMwJ7k


----------



## LordofDemons (18. September 2009)

sag bloß du hast millionen legionen von thomas D gepostet (kann das vid auf der arbeit nicht sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## 11Raiden (18. September 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> das thema wurde schon zu oft zerkaut, nicht nur hier bei buffed....
> ich setz jetzt nur ein Lied hier rein um zu zeigen was für Leute jetzt gebraucht werden.die werden in dem Lied auch gerufen
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ch1ZbjMwJ7k


Gutes Lied und stimmiger Titel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (18. September 2009)

Der Thread wurde nicht geschlossen, weil es zu viele Amokläufe gab und wir das Thema leid sind.... die Threads die eröffnet wurden drehten sich aber ausschließlich darum, ob dies oder jenes PC-Spiel verboten wird und dazu gibt es bei weitem schon genug Threads.


----------



## 11Raiden (18. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> sag bloß du hast millionen legionen von thomas D gepostet (kann das vid auf der arbeit nicht sehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Silbermond Krieger des Lichts [mit Songtext]


----------



## Urengroll (18. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Silbermond Krieger des Lichts [mit Songtext]




Kannst du mal bitte vorsingen?^^




BTT:

Manchmal glaube ich, das die Welt nur noch aus Gewalt, Habgier und lauter verrückten besteht.
Fast jeden Tag ließt man der ist gestorben, das Kind ist tot aufgefunden worden usw.
Krief und Amokläufe hier und dort und es wird nur "geredet"!
Ich weiß nicht ob das der richrige Begriff ist aber bald haben wir Anarchie hier im Land.......................^^


----------



## 11Raiden (18. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Der Thread wurde nicht geschlossen, weil es zu viele Amokläufe gab und wir das Thema leid sind.... die Threads die eröffnet wurden drehten sich aber ausschließlich darum, ob dies oder jenes PC-Spiel verboten wird und dazu gibt es bei weitem schon genug Threads.


Danke für diese Offenbarung meine Lieblingmoderatorin! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 s  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
/verbeugt sich huldvoll


----------



## 11Raiden (18. September 2009)

...


----------



## 11Raiden (18. September 2009)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Kannst du mal bitte vorsingen?^^
> BTT:
> Manchmal glaube ich, das die Welt nur noch aus Gewalt, Habgier und lauter verrückten besteht.
> Fast jeden Tag ließt man der ist gestorben, das Kind ist tot aufgefunden worden usw.
> ...


Ne, sorry im Moment nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Glaube an das Gute im Leben und Du wirst es durch Deine Brille der Wahrnehmung sehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Glaube an das Gute im Leben und Du wirst es durch Deine Brille der Wahrnehmung sehen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


rosa brillen?


----------



## Redryujin (18. September 2009)

DefenderX schrieb:


> Hiho Buffed-Team ich finde es nicht richtig von euch jeden Thread zum Thema eines Aktuellen Amoklaufes zu Spreen denn was da passiert ist zwar immer das gleiche eben Schüler rastet aus und metzelt seine mitschüler inklusive der leherer dennoch ist jeder Fall speziell. So wie eben jeder mensch einzigartig ist.
> 
> Es wäre darum nett wenn ihr eure Leser nicht zwingen würdet bewusst alte Themen zu dem Thema wieder auszugraben sonder eben jenes geschen was eben aktuell ist und das ist nun mal der Amoklauf von Ansbach und net der von Emsdetten oder wie das Kaff heisst.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

Ich habe gestern früh einen Thread hier auch erstellt wegen den Amoklauf. Eigentlich sollte es darum um alles gehen nicht nur um Killerspielverbot. Das war mehr nur ne Spekulation für die Zukunft von mir was passieren könnte. Leider wurde es als Killerspielverbotthread abgestempel und geschlossen. Gut ich kann damit leben wenn er zu ist.

Ich hab dann noch auf einer anderen Seite über den Amoklauf diskutiert wo es doch besser zugeht. Zumindest waren die User sozialer als hier. (aber das will ich nicht weiter vertiefen).

Jedenfalls man sieht es schon das bei buffed es vergessen kannst über soziale themen zu reden. Man sieht es schon hier bei diesen Thread. Gleich bei den ersten Posts schreibt jemand "Wieder jemand zu blöd ...."

Leider ist das bei vielen Threads hier so.

Mein Tip wäre wenn jemand über soziale Dinge diskutieren will am besten auf einen sozialen Forum zu gehen. Die Forums sind meist freundlicher.

PS. Ja aktuelle Themen sollten ein aktuellen Thread haben. Der letzte Amoklauf hat nichts mit diesen Amoklauf zu tun.

MFG
Redryujin


----------



## ZAM (18. September 2009)

Ich beziehe mich auf diesen Thread hier.

Der Threadtitel impliziert, dass es bei den Schließungen den Moderatoren und dadurch auch uns ausschließlich um Thema XYZ geht und nur deshalb so mit bestimmten Threads umgesprungen wird = extrem FALSCH.

Grade User die schon länger hier unterwegs sind, sollten wissen Threads mit gleichen und oft wiederholenden Themen auf möglichst wenige Threads beschränkt werden. Aber man muss natürlich erstmal irgendwelche zusammengereimten Unterstellungen formulieren, weil das eigene Thema geschlossen wurde.

Ürigens bin ich generell für mehr Härte durch die Moderatoren, denn bei dem aktuellen Trend "Die sind gemein und willkürlich, weil es meinen Beitrag betrifft" der zeitgleich der "Die machen zu wenig."-Kritik gegenübersteht - entscheide ich mich doch lieber für die Kritik und weiße härtere Vorgehensweisen an. Denn die ständigen (in)haltlosen Unterstellungen aus persönlichen oder überstürzten Motiven sind nicht mehr tragbar.


----------



## shadow24 (18. September 2009)

DefenderX schrieb:


> was da passiert  ist zwar immer das gleiche eben Schüler rastet aus und metzelt  seine mitschüler inklusive der leherer  dennoch ist jeder Fall speziell


in der Tat hast du mit diesem Satz mehr recht,als du dir wahrscheinlich vorgestelt hast,denn es gibt 3 markante Unterschiede zu anderen Amokläufen:

1. der Täter benutzte in diesem Fall keine einzige Schußwaffe.ein paar Molotowcocktails und ansonsten Messer und ein Beil.
das unterscheidet sich sehr von den anderen Amokläufen, da der Täter bewusst in Kauf genommen hat in Nahkampf mit den Opfern zu gehen.es ist was anderes auf ein Opfer einzustechen oder einzuhacken,als aus sicherer Entfernung ein Abzug zu betätigen... 

2.keines der Opfer des Amokläufers ist zum Glück gestorben.nach meinen Erkenntnissen einzigartig(lass mich aber gerne belehren falls es anders sein sollte)

3.und gleichzeitig mit der interessanteste Punkt: der Amokläufer hat überlebt...hab vorher auch noch nie davon gehört das ein amokläufer seine tat überlebt hätte...

der prozess wird wohl ein sehr sehr grosses Interesse in der Bevölkerung hervorrufen.alles andere als lebenslänglich mit anschliessender Sicherheitsverwahrung wäre für mich eine Überraschung...
aber nicht das Urteil wird von Interesse begleitet sein,sondern die Motive die ihm zu dieser Tat geführt haben.erstmalig kann der täter zu diesen befragt werden...


----------



## Tabuno (18. September 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> 2.keines der Opfer des Amokläufers ist zum Glück gestorben.nach meinen Erkenntnissen einzigartig(lass mich aber gerne belehren falls es anders sein sollte)


Nicht einzigartig, aber ich hab keinen Durchblick mehr bei den ganzen Amokläufen. Aber in einem Amoklauf davor ist auch keine Person gestorben.


----------



## Redryujin (18. September 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> der prozess wird wohl ein sehr sehr grosses Interesse in der Bevölkerung hervorrufen.alles andere als lebenslänglich mit anschliessender Sicherheitsverwahrung wäre für mich eine Überraschung...
> aber nicht das Urteil wird von Interesse begleitet sein,sondern die Motive die ihm zu dieser Tat geführt haben.erstmalig kann der täter zu diesen befragt werden...




soweit ich weiß ist der Täter 18 Jahre alt und wird wenn er glück hat nach Jugendstrafrecht verurteilt. Wegen 9 fachen versuchten Mord wird es maximal 15 Jahre geben, d.h. nach 10 Jahren kann er wieder frei sein wegen guter führung.

Da er auch in Pschatrischer Behandlung ist (auch schon vor der Tat) kann er auch schuldunfähig gesprochen werden und er wird ein paar Jahre in die Geschlossene kommen.


----------



## shadow24 (18. September 2009)

bei der schwere der Tat werden die richter bestimmt nicht nach Jugendrecht aburteilen.glück für ihn ist,dass niemand dabei gestorben ist


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (19. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Der Vorteil diesmal ist das der Täter überlebt hat



sehr schade.... 5 treffer und doch nicht richtig erwischt. jemand der zu solch einer tat fähig ist verdient es nicht zu überleben. gäbe es arbeitslager für solchen abschaum, würde ich ihm das überleben gönnen. der knast ist viel zu gut für ihn...zudem kostet er den staat noch geld....weg mit dem pack!



shadow24 schrieb:


> bei der schwere der Tat werden die richter bestimmt nicht nach Jugendrecht aburteilen.



da viele richter luschen sind.... denke ich schon, dass in diesem fall das jugendstrafrecht angewandt wird.


----------



## Grushdak (19. September 2009)

Sry,

aber mir wird gerade echt schlecht bei so manch dermaßen unqualifizierter Äußerung hier!

*@ shadow24*

Zu Deinen Punkten

1. Es ist doch völlig egal, welche Waffe gegen Andere benutzt wird, das Ziel ist dasselbe!
2. Es gibt bei fast jedem Amoklauf auch Überlebende - hier war es reine Bewahrung, das nicht Schlimmeres passiert ist.
3. In der Vergangenheit haben schon so viele Amokläufer überlebt - ist also kein Phänomen.

Du siehst, es ist doch fast immer das gleiche Muster bei solch einer Straftat.
Daher muss auch nicht jede wennauch bewegende Nachrichtenmeldung ein neues Topic begründen.

*@ Surfer im Datenhighway

*Was Du da von Dir gibst - irgendwie kann ich nicht glauben, daß Du das ernst meinst*.
*Warte mal ab, wenn Du mal mit den Nerven fertig bist (was ich natürlich keinem wünsche).
Dann wärest Du sowas von froh, wenn Dir geholfen wird.*

*.......................................
*
*Auch meiner einer wurde damals als  Abschaum etc. bezeichnet.
Hätte es aber nicht Eltern/Freunde und soziale Mitarbeiter/Mitmenschen gegeben -
die trotzallem an mich glaubten - dann würde ich heute nicht mehr sein.

Nun führe ich ein "normales" Leben - seit 15 Jahren clean - und in Akzeptanz, Toleranz, Vertrauen & Liebe.

Leider nehmen die psychischen Probleme der Menschheit immer mehr zu.
Viele der physischen Erkrankungen beruhen eigentlich auf psysischen Problemen.
Und irgendwie denke ich, daß diesbezüglich viel zu wenig getan wird.
Leute mit Straftaten werden einfach nur "abgestempelt" und das war's forever.
Für die eigentlichen Probleme gibt es viel zu wenig Hilfen.
Und, die es gab, werden gestrichen oder bekommen immer mehr Auflagen, sodaß Hilfe geben kaum möglich ist. 

Menschen mit Problemen sind genauso Menschen wie jeder Mensch.
Der einzige Unterschied ist, die einen haben Probleme, die anderen keine (bzw. tun so, als hätten sie keine Probleme).

Und dann kommen solche Leute noch dazu, die meinen: Abschaum
Sry, aber bei sowas krempeln sich bei mir die Zehnägel hoch.

sry, so kam es mir spontan ...


----------



## Redryujin (19. September 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> sehr schade.... 5 treffer und doch nicht richtig erwischt. jemand der zu solch einer tat fähig ist verdient es nicht zu überleben. gäbe es arbeitslager für solchen abschaum, würde ich ihm das überleben gönnen. der knast ist viel zu gut für ihn...zudem kostet er den staat noch geld....weg mit dem pack!
> 
> 
> 
> da viele richter luschen sind.... denke ich schon, dass in diesem fall das jugendstrafrecht angewandt wird.



Du wünschst also das der Täter tod wäre ohne irgendetwas von ihn zu wissen? Sorry aber genau solche Leute mit den äußerungen finde ich Abschaum. Bis jetzt wissen wir nur was passiert ist und das alle überlebt haben. Aber über das Motiv und über den Täter selbst wissen wir alle rein gar nichts.

Übrigens solche Epoistischen Leute kenne ich auch aus meiner Firma ein paar. Die meinen immer sie können alles besser und ohne die wären wir nichts. Solche Leute ignorier ich immer leider ist es schwer wenn man mit denen in der Arbeit zu tun hat.

Zum Thema Richter:

Richter richten nach dem Gesetz und nicht wie sie wollen. Wenn das Gesetzt vorschreibt das auf die Tat max: 15 Jahre steht dürfen sie nicht einfach Lebenslänglich aussprechen. Wäre auch genauso wenn du einen Ladendiebstahl machst z.b. klaust Kaffe aus dem Supermarkt und der Richter sagt dann beim Prozess du musst jetzt lebenslänglich ins Gefängnis.

Übrigens ich war schon bei einigen Gerichtsprozessen als Zuschauer dabei deshalb weiß ich wie das da abläuft.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (20. September 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Du wünschst also das der Täter tod wäre ohne irgendetwas von ihn zu wissen? Sorry aber genau solche Leute mit den äußerungen finde ich Abschaum. Bis jetzt wissen wir nur was passiert ist und das alle überlebt haben. Aber über das Motiv und über den Täter selbst wissen wir alle rein gar nichts.



sein motiv interessiert mich nicht! wer zu solch einer tat fähig ist, muss vom rest der menscheit getrennt werden.....und zwar auf dauer!



Redryujin schrieb:


> Richter richten nach dem Gesetz und nicht wie sie wollen. Wenn das Gesetzt vorschreibt das auf die Tat max: 15 Jahre steht dürfen sie nicht einfach Lebenslänglich aussprechen. Wäre auch genauso wenn du einen Ladendiebstahl machst z.b. klaust Kaffe aus dem Supermarkt und der Richter sagt dann beim Prozess du musst jetzt lebenslänglich ins Gefängnis.



ein richter muss sich in dem vom gesetz vorgegebenenen strafrahmen richten (bsp.: von 5 - 10 jahre). ob letztendlich jugendstrafe angewand wird oder nicht, entscheidet er ebenfalls. einen geringen diebstahl mit solch einer aktion zu vergleichen.... lächerlich.


----------

